# 2007 vid of my haunt.



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

This is a project I have done every year since 1989,.building a complete haunted house. The build takes me a month (I start Sept.1) and I change the theme each year. This particular year it was the Bates Motel. It's dark,.but,.I think you'll get the idea. I totally enclose my front yard with halls and rooms,.like a maze,.complete with dead ends,.muahahaha,.sorry the sound effects weren't running when I took this. This years theme is a creepy fun house. Pics soon. :devil:


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

*2007 vid of my haunted house*

Sorry folks,..the first post vid didn't work. >:/


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice effects with the faucet and moving books! a little gory for my tastes but still awesome! do you use any actors in it?


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks  Yeah,.the bathroom was gory,.but,.since the theme was the Bates Motel,.I needed the woman behind the shower curtain and BLOOD,.lol. ' ) Nope,.no actors,.just props.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love the bathroom scene, especially the sink. The room with the faces that glow is very cool too. Nice Job!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree the running water in the sink is very creepy gives me the feeling somebody or something just left!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

awesome job, alot of work, and it shows.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice and scary!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice job! you have some nice props there.


----------



## sychoclown (Aug 20, 2009)

Very good effects , I could see a normal person getting scared. Us haunters don't get scared as easily as others.I walk through haunts looking for stuff I can make .


----------

